# Old Country Smokehouse



## Boardtowndawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Right now I smoke with a Chargriller grill with offset smoke box.  I have been thinking about upgrading to this vertical smoker, however, I was looking at one at Academy yesterday and had a question for anyone that has one.  When you shut the door and lock the handle does it do any damage to cords from temp probes?  It seems like it has a pretty tight seal.  Has anyone else come across this?  What did y’all do?


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 6, 2018)

Your pics didn't come up, so don't know what you're looking at. You can always drill a small hole in side to allow for temp probes. Small hole doesn't really leak smoke once up to temp as natural draft will pull it to top vent.


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok sorry about that.  That was actually my next question about that though, would it be ok for me to drill small holes in the side.  I wasn’t sure if they would have an adverse effect but thanks for answering!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 6, 2018)

As Scott mentioned, it is perfectly okay to drill a probe access hole. Some smokers come from the factory with the holes already drilled. After you drill the hole (half inch works well from my experience) you will want to put a silicone grommet or some sort of fitting (for example the fittings use on electrical boxes for wires) in the hole to prevent chafing your probe leads.


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks!  That’s a good idea.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Dec 6, 2018)

Drill a small hole, run a tap into about a 1/2" long section of 3/8 pipe and weld it to the body of the cooker. Use a 3/8 pipe plug to seal the hole when not in use.


----------

